# Schubert Vs Beethoven - Piano Sonatas by Kempff



## benclassic (Jan 13, 2013)

How would you compare those 2? What are the biggest differences in those 2 series?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Do you mean concerning the music itself - or Kempff´s recordings?


----------



## benclassic (Jan 13, 2013)

Well, why not both? But more of the music itself..


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've only listened to a bit of both but for Kempff I'd go for the Schubert set. There are dozens of Beethoven sets on the market.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Kempff’s very straightforward approach works better in Schubert than in Beethoven IMO. He can balance the textures and bring out the lyrical songfulness without a hint of sentimentality. I think Beethoven’s sonatas require a bit more interpretation on the performer’s part and I much prefer pianists with a bit more personality who can bring something like Arrau’s rich and probing touch or Annie Fischer’s incandescent intensity.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Kempff's Schubert doesn't quite do it for me (more likely it just hasn't "clicked" yet—he's an artist I have great respect for), but I do love his Beethoven


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

He's a sensitive player who produces a beautiful tone. I'm listening to his stereo Beethoven disc of nos.8, 14, 21, 23 at the moment. His adagio movt on 14 is just right. I have some other recordings where it's way too slow and melodramatic. Overall some passages in these sonatas sound rather pedestrian but others sound very artistic and beautiful.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

I think Kempff is too sweet and "botanizing" for Schubert. His Beethoven is more balanced in expression.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

premont said:


> I think Kempff is too sweet and "botanizing" for Schubert. His Beethoven is more balanced in expression.


That's an interesting thought; "sweet" is about the last word I would use to describe Kempff's playing. I could see how one could describe, say, Uchida's Schubert in that way - purposefully understated, dreamy, and trying to find profundity in every passage - but Kempff's very straightforward style with no inflections comes across to me as lovely, unfussy, with just the right amount of sensitivity. I appreciate his Goldberg Variations and his Brahms pieces as well; they may sound bland at first but the playing is just so unforced that it all sounds so right.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I find Kempff's Schubert a bit too sweet for me, too. (Don't know about "botanizing"). Neither his Beethoven nor his Brahms has this problem, somehow.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Kempff is a fabulous player and brings constant illumination. Not the only way of doing things but it is one glorious way


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> That's an interesting thought; "sweet" is about the last word I would use to describe Kempff's playing. I could see how one could describe, say, Uchida's Schubert in that way - purposefully understated, dreamy, and trying to find profundity in every passage - but Kempff's very straightforward style with no inflections comes across to me as lovely, unfussy, with just the right amount of sensitivity.


That's the way it sounds to me. In fact his sensitivity really articulates the lyricism and beauty in many passages.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> That's an interesting thought; "sweet" is about the last word I would use to describe Kempff's playing. I could see how one could describe, say, Uchida's Schubert in that way - purposefully understated, dreamy, and trying to find profundity in every passage - but Kempff's very straightforward style with no inflections comes across to me as lovely, unfussy, with just the right amount of sensitivity. I appreciate his Goldberg Variations and his Brahms pieces as well; they may sound bland at first but the playing is just so unforced that it all sounds so right.


Schubert's sonatas demand more contrasts, more "drama" IMO. Kempff's interpretation is rather monochrome, as if he just wants to display their beauty. 
I recall his words: "Music should always be beautiful."


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

premont said:


> Schubert's sonatas demand more contrasts, more "drama" IMO. Kempff's interpretation is rather monochrome, as if he just wants to display their beauty.
> I recall his words: "Music should always be beautiful."


Ah, I get you. Almost like his straightforwardness only shows you one side of the music? I wasn't aware of that comment; clearly he wanted to bring out the beauty in the music by trying to let it "speak for itself" with minimal intervention.


----------

